# This is going to be our new little boy



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

He isn't ready to go yet. Still has another week but we visited him and met his father and the father was wonderful and they said he seems to have the same temperment as his father does. He was the last puppy left, he has what the breeder called an "open coat". I have no idea what that means but the breeder assured me it will not effect his health so I have no problems with it. So excited to get him home, well more nervous than excited. Not looking forward to housebreaking but it'll be worth it!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

He is A-dorable...this is a great place to learn...what to expect when you're expecting. Good luck!!!


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

we don't really have boy names picked out since I was wanting a female but this little boy seemed like he would fit in well so I figured it didn't matter boy or girl. Any name suggestions before my kids think of something odd. They already suggested the name Beemo from Adventure Time...


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

maybe you will have as good as luck as me..my boy is 6 months ive had him since 10 weeks...and a total of 2 accidents in the house!!


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> maybe you will have as good as luck as me..my boy is 6 months ive had him since 10 weeks...and a total of 2 accidents in the house!!


I am hoping so...lol. We got our mini schnauzer from a puppy mill when she was a year old and I was petrified that she would never potty train and I really don't think she has ever had an accident besides the one time she was sick.

The good thing is they have already started the puppies on being inside and crate training and potty training so I am hopeful he carries that knowledge over to our house. But it's nice outside so the kids are always out so I am sure he will want to be outside a lot too.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

He is SO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's so cute! Look at that little face


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations!

We also had only two accidents in the house, and both were my fault.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Best wishes and enjoy him, they grow up so fast. Even though it can be trying, those puppy times are really a lot of fun


----------



## Salvation289 (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks like a Benny to me


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

He's adorable! Such a cute face!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a cute little fellow, and I kind of like the name Beemo.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you all so much. I am so nervous but really excited. I know he is going to be a ton of work but I so miss having a shepherd around and my grandpa had them for 60 years and said a house isn't a home unless you have atleast one, and my grandpa was never wrong. I can't believe he is coming home in a week...eek. I thought we would have tons of time before our baby came home. I have been reading and researching shepherds for a year now so to think that our baby will be home soon is amazing and I also feel completely unprepared for him too,lol. I spent a year researching and feel completely unprepared,lol.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jewels04 said:


> I also feel completely unprepared for him too,lol. I spent a year researching and feel completely unprepared,lol.


Don't worry. With the research done and the people here to answer questions and offer support, I actually found it so much easier than I thought it would be, and infinitely more rewarding.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am sure we will all survive fairly unscathed...just have the new puppy jitters. Thanks for the support I feel much better knowing I have people I can ask. When my grandparents got theirs they never got them as pups so this is new to me and unfortunately I don't have my grandparents here to ask them anything.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

congrats, i am sure you will do fine raising a pup. not familiar with the term "open coat"? anyone know what this means?


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> congrats, i am sure you will do fine raising a pup. not familiar with the term "open coat"? anyone know what this means?


I asked this question in another thread, apparently it is when the dog has very little undercoat.


----------

